# Santa Rosa Sound Trip Pics From 7/18/10



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Picked up a few in Santa Rosa Sound last Saturday morning.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Having a hard time uploading pics. 

Sorry


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Trying to upload picture.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good looking mess of fish. What was the water clarity if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Water clarity that morning (2am to daylight) was pretty good. This was my best trip this year.


----------

